
Thinking Outside the Box by Moving Into One - Futurebot
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/14/us/live-in-boxes-in-oakland-redefine-housing-squeeze.html?ref=business
======
ianmcgowan
Neal Stephenson, Snow Crash anyone?

[http://genius.com/Neal-stephenson-snow-crash-chapter-
three-a...](http://genius.com/Neal-stephenson-snow-crash-chapter-three-
annotated?referent_id=4996345)

Hiro Protagonist and Vitaly Chernobyl, roommates, are chilling out in their
home, a spacious 20-by-30 in a U-Stor-It in Inglewood, California.

